# 1946 bulldog switchboard and breakers



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello, I'd like to share this bulldog switchboard from 1946 that was removed from service in 2020. The bus rating was 2000 amps. The breakers are as follows:

ITE LX 1000 AMP 3 POLE 250V
ITE LX 800 AMP 3 POLE 250V
ITE KB 400 AMP 3 POLE 250V
ITE KB 250 AMP 3 POLE 250V
ITE KB 250 AMP 2 POLE 250V

All breakers are mounted on slate backs.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Awsome to see old gear like that which hung in there for decades !!!


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice!! Thank you.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

God that looks heavy af how many flat head screws are in that thing


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Wow very cool.

I love the idea of a slate backplane.


----------



## 598170513 (12 mo ago)

cool it's very old switch


----------

